

Facebook is “Peeping” into Your System - hunterford
http://www.cupcakewithsprinkles.com/facebook-peeping-your-system/

======
silverlight
I sure hope that's covered in the privacy policy...I'd love to see the
legalese required to give permission for: "we are going to capture a list of
everything you run on your computer every 3 hours". I'm sure it's just _super_
easy to understand.

With as much privacy flak as Facebook constantly takes, you'd think at least
one person in the company would be trying to make sure stuff like this doesn't
happen.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Trying does not mean succeeding

------
wooster
There's a difference between running `ps -ceo comm=tasks` and sending that
information to Facebook's servers (which is how I read "collecting this
information from millions of unknowing users"). It looks like he proved the
former, but has provided no evidence as to the latter.

This doesn't mean that they're not sending that information back. I just don't
like speculation being presented as fact without evidence. There are enough
people on the Internet these days who will trust that `ps -ceo comm=tasks`
means whatever a technical blog author tells them it means that I think it's
dangerous to overstate what the evidence indicates.

~~~
wladimir
Right, there is no proof yet that they ever send back the information to their
servers.

But IMO that doesn't excuse them from collecting the information in the first
place.

------
drivebyacct2
You let them run a java applet.

------
blueplastic
at least they're not peeping into your mind

~~~
pavel_lishin
No, but they can out you if you're gay.

------
jacobbijani
You know what else is bad form? Making such big assumptions about Facebook's
intentions.

~~~
silverlight
From the article:

"They could also use this information to see whether I’m using Google Video
Chat. Whether this is the purpose or not I don’t know. Regardless, they’re
collecting this information from millions of unknowing users. Bad form
Facebook. Bad form."

I don't think that's making big assumptions. That's just stating a fact: you
don't do something invasive when it's not required or expected by the people
trusting you to run software on their computer. End of story.

